# Just Oakly



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow....huggable and kissable!!! LOL Just a beautiful dog!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Handsome as always!!! He looks great against that blue sky!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

One gorgeous pupper!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww. He's such a pretty boy!
There's nothing cuter than a wet Golden.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Oaklys Dad
You won't hear pretty or sweet from me but you will hear one hell of a stately looking dog!
jerry


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Ah, the Oakster seems so wise and all knowing! Nice shots!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Soggy Doggy!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Theres that handsome boy...I was wondering where his pics where...... Love the blue sky background.....


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Gorgeous pics of Oakly


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Those rock shots never get old!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Gorgeous,gorgeous,gorgeous!!.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

What pretty boy you have there Rob!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Terrific pictures - of course, you have a good subject. He is one great looking golden!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Love These Too! The last one is just Stunning of The Oakman!! Burrr...I'm not a Polar Bear...I do think Oakly must be Part-Polar Bear!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Oakly is just gorgeous! He really has the sweetest face...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

All those pictures are great but those last pictures of Oakly are just stunning. What a hunk of goodlooking boy you have. And Caue is goodlooking too.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

There is that handsome boy! Great shots!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

I haven't been keeping score, but this must just about even things up! Oak and Caue are two gorgeous guys. Dunno how you keep either one out of the other's picture - they look like they've been together forever.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

There is just something so distinctive about that boy's face....I think I could pick him out anywhere....he's just gorgeous, Rob


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pictures of a handsome boy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The fourth and last ones, holy moly you need to enlarge and frame! Oak is stunning against that clear blue sky!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

hey Rob, you got yourself a corker with that last pic !!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Beautiful pictures! Where is the stick?


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

He's as gorgeous as ever! Love that 4th one!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

That's one handsome boy - now what the hec.....
Seriously Rob, your photos are stunning - Oakly is so handsome!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

the shots of him against the clear blue sky are great.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Still as handsome as ever.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ditto, what everyone has said Rob!
I envy you living so close to the water........


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Just awesome! The 2nd to last is my favorite!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Beautiful Rob, thanks, he is such a pretty boy.:wavey:


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

Oakly you are such a handsome young man....SMoochies


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

such great shots, very handsome guy!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Gotta love that Oakly, he is some handsome



















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

He's a great looking golden. You are so lucky to have 2 great dogs!!


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

He is just so unbelievably beautiful. His tail looks so long and full in these pics!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwwwwww, what a handsome guy oakly is!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Jake'sDad said:


> I haven't been keeping score, but this must just about even things up!


Well _*I *_am and before posting I checked and Caue had 38 responses and Oak had 36!! So this makes 37 for the Oak Man!! He is so beautiful and so recognizable!! I LOVE his light coat against the deep blue sky!!


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

Thats one good looking pup you got there Rob. I like the last one where he is starring off into the distance very GQ!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

You have 2 incredibly handsome boys and such good shots of them!


----------



## Oaklys Uncle (Jan 19, 2008)

Oakley looks like quite the thinker there in #5.
deep in thought, but not in that usual Golden wondering way (HUH???)
A Greek philosopher type.
The Brute & the Philosopher
quite the team


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Your boys are handsome! I love Oaklys sweet face.


----------

